# Turning Worry Into Wonder



## simpy (May 10, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji De Panna # 70*

jw kau musklu Aiq bxY FoeI koie n dyie ]
lwgU hoey dusmnw swk iB Bij Kly ]
sBo BjY Awsrw cukY sBu Asrwau ]
iciq AwvY Esu pwrbRhmu lgY n qqI vwau ]1]
swihbu inqwixAw kw qwxu ]
Awie n jweI iQru sdw gur sbdI scu jwxu ]1] rhwau ]
jy ko hovY dublw nµg BuK kI pIr ]
dmVw plY nw pvY nw ko dyvY DIr ]
suAwrQu suAwau n ko kry nw ikCu hovY kwju ]
iciq AwvY Esu pwrbRhmu qw inhclu hovY rwju ]2]
jw kau icMqw bhuqu bhuqu dyhI ivAwpY rogu ]
igRsiq kutMib plyitAw kdy hrKu kdy sogu ]
gauxu kry chu kuMt kw GVI n bYsxu soie ]
iciq AwvY Esu pwrbRhmu qnu mnu sIqlu hoie ]3]
kwim kroiD moih vis kIAw ikrpn loiB ipAwru ]
cwry iklivK auin AG kIey hoAw Asur sMGwru ]
poQI gIq kivq ikCu kdy n krin DirAw ]
iciq AwvY Esu pwrbRhmu qw inmK ismrq qirAw ]4]
swsq isMimRiq byd cwir muKwgr ibcry ]
qpy qpIsr jogIAw qIriQ gvnu kry ]
Ktu krmw qy duguxy pUjw krqw nwie ]
rMgu n lgI pwrbRhm qw srpr nrky jwie ]5]
rwj imlk iskdwrIAw rs Bogx ibsQwr ]
bwg suhwvy sohxy clY hukmu APwr ]
rMg qmwsy bhu ibDI cwie lig rihAw ]
iciq n AwieE pwrbRhmu qw srp kI jUin gieAw ]6]
bhuqu DnwiF AcwrvMqu soBw inrml rIiq ]
mwq ipqw suq BweIAw swjn sMig prIiq ]
lskr qrksbMd bMd jIau jIau sglI kIq ]
iciq n AwieE pwrbRhmu qw KiV rswqil dIq ]7]
kwieAw rogu n iCdRü ikCu nw ikCu kwVw sogu ]
imrqu n AwvI iciq iqsu Aihinis BogY Bogu ]
sB ikCu kIqonu Awpxw jIie n sMk DirAw ]
iciq n AwieE pwrbRhmu jmkMkr vis pirAw ]8]
ikrpw kry ijsu pwrbRhmu hovY swDU sMgu ]
ijau ijau Ehu vDweIAY iqau iqau hir isau rMgu ]
duhw isirAw kw Ksmu Awip Avru n dUjw Qwau ]
siqgur quTY pwieAw nwnk scw nwau ]9]1]​ 


*forgive me neech please*


----------



## Archived_Member16 (May 10, 2007)

ਪਉੜੀ ॥ ਜਾ ਤੂ ਮੇਰੈ ਵਲਿ ਹੈ ਤਾ ਕਿਆ ਮੁਹਛੰਦਾ ॥ ਤੁਧੁ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਮੈਨੋ ਸਉਪਿਆ ਜਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਬੰਦਾ ॥ ਲਖਮੀ ਤੋਟਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ ਖਾਇ ਖਰਚਿ ਰਹੰਦਾ ॥ ਲਖ ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ ਮੇਦਨੀ ਸਭ ਸੇਵ ਕਰੰਦਾ ॥ ਏਹ ਵੈਰੀ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਸਭਿ ਕੀਤਿਆ ਨਹ ਮੰਗਹਿ ਮੰਦਾ ॥ ਲੇਖਾ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਪੁਛਈ ਜਾ ਹਰਿ ਬਖਸੰਦਾ ॥ ਅਨੰਦੁ ਭਇਆ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਮਿਲਿ ਗੁਰ ਗੋਵਿੰਦਾ ॥ ਸਭੇ ਕਾਜ ਸਵਾਰਿਐ ਜਾ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੰਦਾ ॥੭॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 1096} 

*pdArQ:- muhCMdw—muQwjI [ bMdw—syvk, Zulwm [ lKmI—mwieAw [ qoit—kmI [ rhMdw—r`Kdw [ mydnI—DrqI [ siB—swry [ mMgih—icqvdy [ imil—iml ky [ quDu BwvMdw—qYƒ Bwvy [ *

*ArQ:- hy pRBU! jdoN qUM myrI shwieqw qy hovyN, qW mYƒ iksy hor dI koeI muQwjI nhIN rih jWdI [ jdoN mYN qyrw syvk bxdw hW, qW qUM mYƒ sB kuJ dy dyNdw hYN [ mYƒ Dn-pdwrQ dI koeI kmI nhIN rihMdI mYN (qyrw ieh nwm-Dn) vrqdw hW vMfdw hW qy iek`Tw BI krdw hW [ DrqI dy cOrwsI l`K jIv hI myrI syvw krn l`g pYNdy hn [ qUM vYrIAW ƒ BI myry imqR bxw dyNdw hYN, koeI BI myrw burw nhIN icqvdy [ *

*hy hrI! jdoN qUM mYƒ b^Sx vwlw hovyN, qW koeI BI mYƒ myry kIqy krmW dw ihswb nhIN pu`Cdw, ikauNik goivMd-rUp gurU ƒ iml ky myry AMdr TMF pY jWdI hY mYƒ suK pRwpq ho jWdw hY [ jdoN qyrI rzw hovy, qW myry swry kMm sMvr jWdy hn [7[* 

source: Sri Guru Granth Sahib Darpan - Author: Bhai Sahib Singh Ji


----------



## sachchasoda (May 10, 2007)

gauVI mhlw 5 ]
jw kY duKu suKu sm kir jwpY ]
qw kau kwVw khw ibAwpY ]1]
shj Anµd hir swDU mwih ]
AwigAwkwrI hir hir rwie ]1] rhwau ]
jw kY AicMqu vsY min Awie ]
qw kau icMqw kqhUM nwih ]2]
jw kY ibnisE mn qy Brmw ]
qw kY kCU nwhI fru jmw ]3]
jw kY ihrdY dIE guir nwmw ]
khu nwnk qw kY sgl inDwnw ]4]34]103]

SGGS page:186



> Source: Sikhitothemax
> 
> Gauree, Fifth Mehl:
> Those who look alike upon pleasure and pain
> ...


 


> Source: SiriGuruGranthDarpan
> (pRBU dI rzw ivc qurn dy kwrn) ijs mnu`K dy ihrdy ivc hryk du`K suK ieko ijhw pRqIq huMdw hY, aus ƒ koeI icMqw-i&kr kdy dbw nhIN skdw [1[rhwau[
> 
> (hy BweI!) prmwqmw dy Bgq dy ihrdy ivc (sdw) Awqmk Afolqw bxI rihMdI hY, (sdw) Awnµd bixAw rihMdw hY, (hrI dw Bgq) hir-pRBU dI AwigAw ivc hI qurdw hY [1[
> ...


----------



## simpy (May 22, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*



*jw kau musklu Aiq bxY FoeI koie n dyie ]*
*lwgU hoey dusmnw swk iB Bij Kly ]*
*sBo BjY Awsrw cukY sBu Asrwau ]*
*iciq AwvY Esu pwrbRhmu lgY n qqI vwau ]1]*
*swihbu inqwixAw kw qwxu ]*
*Awie n jweI iQru sdw gur sbdI scu jwxu ]*



*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji is telling us in this Shabad about the importance of Naam. He is reminding us again and again that the Naam is the solution for all the Problems. *


*jw kau musklu Aiq bxY FoeI koie n dyie ]*
*lwgU hoey dusmnw swk iB Bij Kly ]*
*sBo BjY Awsrw cukY sBu Asrwau ]*
*Here Guru Ji is telling us: If a person is confronted with dire difficulties, and his condition is such that no body is offering any support. Friends are turned into enemies, and relations flee away deserting him/her. All the support is lost and there are no more hopes left.*

*iciq AwvY Esu pwrbRhmu lgY n qqI vwau ]*
*If this person remembers God, even the hot wind shall not touch him/her. The God’s Name is above all, can take care of anything and everything. Amidst of all the difficulties and uncertainties, God’s Name works as a Savior. (as ALL is HE HIMSELF, nothing else)*

*me neech understands that Guru Ji is telling us, we must not get scared of the hardships and must not always look for asylum from others. We must take asylum in God’s Remembrance- The cure for everything, The medicine for all the diseases……….*

*swihbu inqwixAw kw qwxu ]*
*Awie n jweI iQru sdw gur sbdI scu jwxu ]*
*Guru Ji is telling us that The Master(God) is the might of the mightless, (the power of the powerless). He does not come and go(not Mortal), He is always present(immortal), the permanent(ever present) and we come to know about Him(the TRUTH) through Guru’s word(shabad). *

*Me neech understand that manmat(own or others) does not let us believe 100% in the Truth Guru Ji is telling us again and again. Let us make alliance with Guru’s Shabad(and leave our manmat) and live the Truth Truthfully-Naam is the ultimate cure for everything.*

*Humbly asking for everybody’s forgiveness*


----------



## simpy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji De Panna # 192*


*gur kw sbdu rwKu mn mwih ]*
*nwmu ismir icMqw sB jwih ]1]*
*ibnu BgvMq nwhI An koie ]*
*mwrY rwKY eyko soie ]1] rhwau ]*
*gur ky crx irdY auir Dwir ]*
*Agin swgru jip auqrih pwir ]2]*
*gur mUriq isau lwie iDAwnu ]*
*eIhw aUhw pwvih mwnu ]3]*
*sgl iqAwig gur srxI AwieAw ]*
*imty AMdysy nwnk suKu pwieAw ]4]*


*English Translations:*



> *Gauree, Fifth Mehl:
> Keep the Word of the Guru's Shabad in your mind.
> Meditating in remembrance on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, all anxiety is removed. ||1||
> Without the Lord God, there is no one else at all.
> ...






> *(hy BweI! jy aus Bgvwn dw Awsrw mn ivc p`kw krnw hY, qW) gurU dw Sbd (Awpxy) mn ivc itkweI r`K (gur-Sbd dI shwieqw nwl Bgvwn dw) nwm ismr, qyry swry icMqw-i&kr dUr ho jwxgy [1[*
> *(hy BweI!) Bgvwn qoN ibnw (jIvW dw) hor koeI Awsrw nhIN hY [ auh Bgvwn hI (jIvW ƒ) mwrdw hY, auh Bgvwn hI (jIvW ƒ) pwldw hY [1[rhwau[*
> *(hy BweI! jy Bgvwn dw Awsrw lYxw hY, qW) Awpxy ihrdy ivc idl ivc gurU dy crn vsw (Bwv, inmqRw nwl gurU dI srn pau) [ (gurU dy d`sy rwh auqy qur ky prmwqmw dw nwm) jp ky qUM (iqRSnw dI) A`g dy smuMdr qoN pwr lµG jweyNgw [2[*
> *(hy BweI! gurU dw Sbd hI gurU dI mUriq hY, gurU dw srUp hY) gurU dy Sbd nwl AwpxI suriq joV, qUM ies lok ivc qy prlok ivc Awdr hwsl kryNgw [3[*
> ...


 
*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 9, 2007)

Surinder ji

j*w kau musklu Aiq bxY FoeI koie n dyie ]
lwgU hoey dusmnw swk iB Bij Kly ]
sBo BjY Awsrw cukY sBu Asrwau ]
Here Guru Ji is telling us: If a person is confronted with dire difficulties, and his condition is such that no body is offering any support. Friends are turned into enemies, and relations flee away deserting him/her. All the support is lost and there are no more hopes left.

iciq AwvY Esu pwrbRhmu lgY n qqI vwau ]
If this person remembers God, even the hot wind shall not touch him/her. The God’s Name is above all, can take care of anything and everything. Amidst of all the difficulties and uncertainties, God’s Name works as a Savior. (as ALL is HE HIMSELF, nothing else)*

What you describe in these passages is a God who preserves his failthful, and does so willingly and with love. Think of so many other paths where God (or gods) is portrayed as a tricky personality who continually set traps or creates tests for humans. They must work through the trap and pass the test to demontrate their loyalty and belief and faith.

Instead we have Waheguru who asks only for remembrance and meditation on his name. And in return so much is given. The One who gives 1000 percent.


----------



## roopk (Jun 11, 2007)

aad0002 said:


> Surinder ji
> 
> 
> What you describe in these passages is a God who preserves his failthful, and does so willingly and with love. Think of so many other paths where God (or gods) is portrayed as a tricky personality who continually set traps or creates tests for humans. They must work through the trap and pass the test to demontrate their loyalty and belief and faith.
> ...


 

Waheguru , The creator , the almighty never asked us to Remember HIm. He never has asked for this. It is we that who remember HIM not for HE wants it but for we need it.


----------



## simpy (Jun 12, 2007)

AMg 127​ang 127​Page 127​​mwJ mhlw 3 ]​maajh mehulaa 3 ​Maajh, Third Mehl:​​aUqm jnmu suQwin hY vwsw ]​oothum junum suthaan hai vaasaa​Sublime is their birth, and the place where they dwell.​​siqguru syvih Gr mwih audwsw ]​sathigur saevehi ghur maahi oudhaasaa​Those who serve the True Guru remain detached in the home of their own being.​​hir rMig rhih sdw rMig rwqy hir ris mnu iqRpqwvixAw ]1]​har rung rehehi sudhaa rung raathae har ras mun thriputhaavaniaa​They abide in the Lord's Love, and constantly imbued with His Love, their minds are satisfied and fulfilled with the Lord's Essence. ||1||​​hau vwrI jIau vwrI piV buiJ mMin vswvixAw ]​ho vaaree jeeo vaaree parr bujh munn vusaavaniaa​I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who read of the Lord, who understand and enshrine Him within their minds.​​gurmuiK pVih hir nwmu slwhih dir scY soBw pwvixAw ]1] rhwau ]​gurumukh purrehi har naam sulaahehi dhar suchai sobhaa paavaniaa​The Gurmukhs read and praise the Lord's Name; they are honored in the True Court. ||1||Pause||​​AlK AByau hir rihAw smwey ]​alukh abhaeo har rehiaa sumaaeae​The Unseen and Inscrutable Lord is permeating and pervading everywhere.​​aupwie n ikqI pwieAw jwey ]​oupaae n kithee paaeiaa jaaeae​He cannot be obtained by any effort.​​ikrpw kry qw siqguru BytY ndrI myil imlwvixAw ]2]​kirupaa kurae thaa sathigur bhaettai nudhuree mael milaavaniaa​If the Lord grants His Grace, then we come to meet the True Guru. By His Kindness, we are united in His Union. ||2||​​dUjY Bwie pVY nhI bUJY ]​dhoojai bhaae purrai nehee boojhai​One who reads, while attached to duality, does not understand.​​iqRibiD mwieAw kwrix lUJY ]​thribidh maaeiaa kaaran loojhai​He yearns for the three-phased Maya.​​iqRibiD bMDn qUtih gur sbdI gur sbdI mukiq krwvixAw ]3]​thribidh bundhun thoottehi gur subudhee gur subudhee mukath kuraavaniaa​The bonds of the three-phased Maya are broken by the Word of the Guru's Shabad. Through the Guru's Shabad, liberation is achieved. ||3||​​iehu mnu cMclu vis n AwvY ]​eihu mun chunchul vas n aavai​This unstable mind cannot be held steady.​​duibDw lwgY dh idis DwvY ]​dhubidhaa laagai dheh dhis dhaavai​Attached to duality, it wanders in the ten directions.​​ibKu kw kIVw ibKu mih rwqw ibKu hI mwih pcwvixAw ]4]​bikh kaa keerraa bikh mehi raathaa bikh hee maahi puchaavaniaa​It is a poisonous worm, drenched with poison, and in poison it rots away. ||4||​​hau hau kry qY Awpu jxwey ]​ho ho kurae thaiaap junaaeae​Practicing egotism and selfishness, they try to impress others by showing off.​​bhu krm krY ikCu Qwie n pwey ]​buhu kurum kurai kish thaae n paaeae​They perform all sorts of rituals, but they gain no acceptance.​​quJ qy bwhir ikCU n hovY bKsy sbid suhwvixAw ]5]​thujh thae baahar kishoo n hovai bukhusae subadh suhaavaniaa​Without You, Lord, nothing happens at all. You forgive those who are adorned with the Word of Your Shabad. ||5||​​aupjY pcY hir bUJY nwhI ]​oupujai puchai har boojhai naahee​They are born, and they die, but they do not understand the Lord.​​Anidnu dUjY Bwie iPrwhI ]​anadhin dhoojai bhaae firaahee​Night and day, they wander, in love with duality.​​mnmuK jnmu gieAw hY ibrQw AMiq gieAw pCuqwvixAw ]6]​munumukh junum gaeiaa hai biruthaa anth gaeiaa pushuthaavaniaa​The lives of the self-willed manmukhs are useless; in the end, they die, regretting and repenting. ||6||​​ipru prdyis isgwru bxwey ]​pir purudhaes sigaar bunaaeae​The Husband is away, and the wife is getting dressed up.​​mnmuK AMDu AYsy krm kmwey ]​munumukh andh aisae kurum kumaaeae​This is what the blind, self-willed manmukhs are doing.​​hliq n soBw pliq n FoeI ibrQw jnmu gvwvixAw ]7]​hulath n sobhaa pulath n toee biruthaa junum guvaavaniaa​They are not honored in this world, and they shall find no shelter in the world hereafter. They are wasting their lives in vain. ||7||​​hir kw nwmu iknY ivrlY jwqw ]​har kaa naam kinai virulai jaathaa​How rare are those who know the Name of the Lord!​​pUry gur kY sbid pCwqw ]​poorae gur kai subadh pushaathaa​Through the Shabad, the Word of the Perfect Guru, the Lord is realized.​​Anidnu Bgiq kry idnu rwqI shjy hI suKu pwvixAw ]8]​anadhin bhugath kurae dhin raathee sehujae hee sukh paavaniaa​Night and day, they perform the Lord's devotional service; day and night, they find intuitive peace. ||8||​​sB mih vrqY eyko soeI ]​subh mehi vuruthai eaeko soee​That One Lord is pervading in all.​​gurmuiK ivrlw bUJY koeI ]​gurumukh virulaa boojhai koee​Only a few, as Gurmukh, understand this.​​nwnk nwim rqy jn sohih kir ikrpw Awip imlwvixAw ]9]29]30]​naanuk naam ruthae jun sohehi kar kirupaaaap milaavaniaa​O Nanak, those who are attuned to the Naam are beautiful. Granting His Grace, God unites them with Himself. ||9||29||30||


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 12, 2007)

Surinder ji,

Thank you for creating a moment of peace.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 14, 2007)

Respected forum members 

If this is true

The Gurbani (Sri Guru Granth Sahib, SGGS) makes it very clear that the Hukam, Shabad, Guru, God, Naam (Lord's Name), Divine Light, Word,  etc., are virtually synonymous. Further, the Gurbani makes it very clear that the Hukam, Shabad, or Naam pervades the entire creation. It permeates the universe as butter in the milk, and fire in the wood. It is the unstruck celestial sound current that vibrates, creates, guides, controls, directs, sustains, and animates every particle of the cosmos.
(see Sikhism: Reflections On Gurbani)

Then remembering him is his directive.

Page104 Line 17  Raag Maajh: Guru Arjan Dev

*smir swihbu so scu suAwmI irjku sBsu kau dIey jIau ]2]*
_simar saahib so sach suaamee rijak sabhas ko dheeeae jeeo ||2||_
So meditate on that Lord, our True Lord and Master, who gives sustenance to all. ||2|

Page178 Line 9  Raag Gaurhee Guaarayree: Guru Arjan Dev

*ismir ismir ismir guxqws ]3]*
_simar simar simar gunathaas ||3||_
Remember, remember, remember Him in meditation; He is the treasure of excellence.


Page184 Line 6  Raag Gaurhee Guaarayree: Guru Arjan Dev

*ismir mnw pUry gur mMqw ]2]*
_simar manaa poorae gur manthaa ||2||_
Meditate on Him, O my mind, through the Teachings of the Perfect Guru. ||2||

Page184 Line 10  Raag Gaurhee Guaarayree: Guru Arjan Dev[

*so ismrhu AnwQ ko nwQu ]*
_so simarahu anaathh ko naathh ||_
remember Him, the Master of the masterles


Page184 Line 12  Raag Gaurhee Guaarayree: Guru Arjan Dev
*
ismir ismir pRBu inrBau hoie ]2]*
_simar simar prabh nirabho hoe ||2||_
Meditate, meditate in remembrance on God, and become fearless. ||2||


Page184 Line 13  Raag Gaurhee Guaarayree: Guru Arjan Dev

*AwT phr ismrhu pRB nwmu ]*
_aath pehar simarahu prabh naam ||_
O my mind, meditate on the One who is always with you.

 Page191 Line 14  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*AwT phr pRB ismrhu pRwxI ]3]*
_aath pehar prabh simarahu praanee ||3||_
Twenty-four hours a day, O mortal, meditate on God. ||3||


Page192 Line 5  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*ijsu ismrq dUKu sBu jwie ]*
_jis simarath dhookh sabh jaae ||_
Remembering Him in meditation, all pains are gone.

Page193 Line 4  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*nwnk ismrY nwmu inDwnu ]4]66]135]*
_naanak simarai naam nidhhaan ||4||66||135||_
upon Nanak, that he may meditate on the treasure of the Naam. ||4||66||135||


Page193 Line 9  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*hir idnu hir ismrnu myry BweI ]*
_har dhin har simaran maerae bhaaee ||_
Meditate in remembrance on the Lord every day, O my Siblings of Destiny.


Page196 Line 9  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*sdw sdw ismrau pRB suAwmI ]*
_sadhaa sadhaa simaro prabh suaamee ||_
Forever and ever, meditate on God, your Lord and Master.

Page197 Line 19  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*swDU sMig ismir gopwl ]*
_saadhhoo sang simar gopaal ||_
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, meditate on the Lord of the World.

Page198 Line 6  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*ismir suAwmI hir sw mIq ]4]91]160]*
_simar suaamee har saa meeth ||4||91||160||_
Meditate in remembrance on the Lord Master, your Best Friend. ||4||91||160||

Page199 Line 4  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*eyko ismir n dUjw Bwau ]*
_eaeko simar n dhoojaa bhaao ||_
Meditate in remembrance on the One Lord; do not be in love with duality.

Page199 Line 7  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*ismir goivMdu min qin Duir iliKAw ]*
_simar govindh man than dhhur likhiaa _
Meditate in remembrance on the Lord of the Universe in your mind and body - this is your pre-ordained destiny.

Page248 Line 18  Raag Gaurhee: Guru Arjan Dev

*ismir mnw dwmodru duKhru BY BMjnu hir rwieAw ]*
_simar manaa dhaamodhar dhukhehar bhai bhanjan har raaeiaa ||_
O my mind, remember the Lord in meditation; He is the Destroyer of pain, the Eradicator of fear, the Sovereign Lord King.

Page262 Line 10  Raag Gaurhee Sukhmanee: Guru Arjan Dev

*ismrau jwsu ibsuMBr eykY ]*
_simaro jaas bisunbhar eaekai ||_
Remember in praise the One who pervades the whole Universe.

And also remembering Sri Guru Arjan Dev Sahib ji


----------



## simpy (Jun 14, 2007)

*beautiful*

*Him and Him and Only Him....................*


----------



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Jun 14, 2007)

too saahib ha-o sayvak keetaa.
You are my Lord and Master; You have made me Your servant.jee-o pind sabh tayraa deetaa.
My soul and body are all gifts from You.
karan karaavan sabh toohai toohai hai naahee kichh asaarhaa. ||1||
You are the Creator, the Cause of causes; nothing belongs to me. ||1||
tumeh pathaa-ay taa jag meh aa-ay.
When You sent me, I came into the world.
jo tuDh bhaanaa say karam kamaa-ay.
Whatever is pleasing to Your Will, I do.
tujh tay baahar kichhoo na ho-aa taa bhee naahee kichh kaarhaa. ||2||
Without You, nothing is done, so I am not anxious at all. ||2||
oohaa hukam tumaaraa sunee-ai.
In the world hereafter, the Hukam of Your Command is heard.
eehaa har jas tayraa bhanee-ai.
In this world, I chant Your Praises, Lord.
aapay laykh alaykhai aapay tum si-o naahee kichh jhaarhaa. ||3||
You Yourself write the account, and You Yourself erase it; no one can argue with You. ||3||
too pitaa sabh baarik thaaray.
You are our father; we are all Your children.
ji-o khaylaaveh ti-o khaylanhaaray.
We play as You cause us to play.
ujharh maarag sabh tum hee keenaa chalai naahee ko vaypaarhaa. ||4||
The wilderness and the path are all made by You. No one can take the wrong path. ||4||
ik baisaa-ay rakhay garih antar.
Some remain seated within their homes.
ik pathaa-ay days disantar.
Some wander across the country and through foreign lands.
ik hee ka-o ghaas ik hee ka-o raajaa in meh kahee-ai ki-aa koorhaa. ||5||
Some are grass-cutters, and some are kings. Who among these can be called false? ||5||
kavan so muktee kavan so narkaa.
Who is liberated, and who will land in hell?
kavan saisaaree kavan so bhagtaa.
Who is worldly, and who is a devotee?
kavan so daanaa kavan so hochhaa kavan so surtaa kavan jarhaa. ||6||
Who is wise, and who is shallow? Who is aware, and who is ignorant? ||6||
hukmay muktee hukmay narkaa.
By the Hukam of the Lord's Command, one is liberated, and by His Hukam, one falls into hell.
hukam saisaaree hukmay bhagtaa.
By His Hukam, one is worldly, and by His Hukam, one is a devotee.
hukmay hochhaa hukmay daanaa doojaa naahee avar Dharhaa. ||7||
By His Hukam, one is shallow, and by His Hukam, one is wise. There is no other side except His. ||7||
saagar keenaa at tum bhaaraa.
You made the ocean vast and huge.
ik kharhay rasaatal kar manmukh gaavaaraa.
You made some into foolish self-willed manmukhs, and dragged them into hell.
iknaa paar langhaaveh aapay satgur jin kaa sach bayrhaa. ||8||
Some are carried across, in the ship of Truth of the True Guru. ||8||
ka-utak kaal ih hukam pathaa-i-aa.
You issue Your Command for this amazing thing, death.
jee-a jant opaa-ay samaa-i-aa.
You create all beings and creatures, and absorb them back into Yourself.
vaykhai vigsai sabh rang maanay rachan keenaa ik aakhaarhaa. ||9||
You gaze in delight upon the one arena of the world, and enjoy all the pleasures. ||9||
vadaa saahib vadee naa-ee.
Great is the Lord and Master, and Great is His Name.
vad daataar vadee jis jaa-ee.
He is the Great Giver; Great is His place.
agam agochar bay-ant atolaa hai naahee kichh aahaarhaa. ||10||
He is inaccessible and unfathomable, infinite and unweighable. He cannot be measureed. ||10||
keemat ko-ay na jaanai doojaa.
No one else knows His value.
aapay aap niranjan poojaa.
Only You Yourself, O Immaculate Lord, are equal to Yourself.
aap so gi-aanee aap Dhi-aanee aap satvantaa at gaarhaa. ||11||
You Yourself are the spiritual teacher, You Yourself are the One who meditates. You Yourself are the great and immense Being of Truth. ||11||
(1081-SGGS)
THE EARTH IS AN ARENA AND GOD HIMSELF IS AN ARTIST HERE...


----------

